# Looking for England recommendations



## nerodog (May 11, 2022)

Hoping to plan for 2023 to visit friends. I'd like to tie in another week of TS. Like I had mentioned in a previous  post,  we loved Macdonald  Elmer's Court which I don't see pop up much.. during COVID-19  we had to cancel a much anticipated  week at the Osborne  club.  So... I'm on the hunt ....thx!


----------



## ScoopKona (May 11, 2022)

As long as I can walk to a train station, I'm good with any week in the UK, at any time of year.


----------



## nerodog (May 12, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> As long as I can walk to a train station, I'm good with any week in the UK, at any time of year.


Me too..!!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 12, 2022)

We liked our week at Sutton Hall near Ripon and also stayed at Whitbarrow Village in the northern part of the Lakes District. But had a rental car for those t/s. England is so difficult to exchange into via RCI! It is a shame covid took away Osbourne Club, it also stole Royal Regency from us!


----------



## SmithOp (May 12, 2022)

It's a difficult exchange and not many locations. I use Homeaway and book with cash.

We've had a flat in London and cottage in the village.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nerodog (May 12, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We liked our week at Sutton Hall near Ripon and also stayed at Whitbarrow Village in the northern part of the Lakes District. But had a rental car for those t/s. England is so difficult to exchange into via RCI! It is a shame covid took away Osbourne Club, it also stole Royal Regency from us!


Thx for this info..it is difficult  to exchange..believe me..a huge disappointment.  I woukd prefer mot to drive... not very good on  the other side..lol I know thar area...very pretty...


----------



## nerodog (May 12, 2022)

I looked today and see Rutland... gold crown. That's a very small district  but I hear its nice.  There's another one near Cotswolds but I'm looking 2023.


----------



## colinc57 (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m a new owner at Osborne Club  … went in April22 but had to leave after one day due to illness in the family. Look forward to going again, as the apartments / actual location was very nice..although Was less impressed with Torquay itself…. But more to see a bit further


----------



## nerodog (Jun 2, 2022)

colinc57 said:


> I’m a new owner at Osborne Club  … went in April22 but had to leave after one day due to illness in the family. Look forward to going again, as the apartments / actual location was very nice..although Was less impressed with Torquay itself…. But more to see a bit further


That's where I had an exchange... I was so disappointed  that I had to cancel during the height  of Covid .   The location seems great abd a good base to explore Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 2, 2022)

colinc57 said:


> I’m a new owner at Osborne Club  … went in April22 but had to leave after one day due to illness in the family. Look forward to going again, as the apartments / actual location was very nice..although Was less impressed with Torquay itself…. But more to see a bit further



Definitely a lot to see further afield. Cockrington village is worth a visit. There is a coastal path accessible from the Osbourne Club that provides a wonderful vista not visible from the resort as well as glimpses of lovely homes. We went on a quest to find the factory that makes birdhouses with thatched roofs in Newton Abbot and lucked out! Took the steam railway from Paignton that included a boat to Dartmouth. Our week was filled with new adventures daily. Check out this website:
Visit the English Riviera | Torquay, Paignton, Brixham | Devon


----------



## Laurie (Jun 2, 2022)

nerodog said:


> I looked today and see Rutland... gold crown. That's a very small district  but I hear its nice.  There's another one near Cotswolds but I'm looking 2023.


If you mean Barnsdale in Rutland, and don't want to drive, I'd probably pass. It's pleasant but remote, you'd probably have to take a bus to go anywhere else, and in our experience on-site dining wasn't great. Avid birdwatchers might enjoy for a whole week, but we drove even for that.

Does Tregenna in Cornwall ever pop up anymore? I loved it (altho some might have characterized as faded glory), almost in St Ives town where I believe there's a train station, beautiful coastline. 

Wales, Pembrokeshire coast: both St Davids Vacation Club and Haven Court are excellent choices IMO, they're both in towns, with bus into other towns along the coast. If you can luck into an exchange in June, a visit to Skomer Island would be perfectly-timed for up-close puffin encounters, when thousands are nesting there. We've done that 2x, and I would go back every year if I could.


----------



## nerodog (Jun 3, 2022)

Laurie said:


> If you mean Barnsdale in Rutland, and don't want to drive, I'd probably pass. It's pleasant but remote, you'd probably have to take a bus to go anywhere else, and in our experience on-site dining wasn't great. Avid birdwatchers might enjoy for a whole week, but we drove even for that.
> 
> Does Tregenna in Cornwall ever pop up anymore? I loved it (altho some might have characterized as faded glory), almost in St Ives town where I believe there's a train station, beautiful coastline.
> 
> Wales, Pembrokeshire coast: both St Davids Vacation Club and Haven Court are excellent choices IMO, they're both in towns, with bus into other towns along the coast. If you can luck into an exchange in June, a visit to Skomer Island would be perfectly-timed for up-close puffin encounters, when thousands are nesting there. We've done that 2x, and I would go back every year if I could.


Thanks Laurie... I'll have a look..  Wales is beautiful  and I've stayed in B and B but not TS.  Haven't seen Tregenna... will see if it's still in the listing.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 11, 2022)

I used DAE Europe many times to trade into England, Scotland, and Ireland.  They always had better inventory in Europe than the US DAE office.  Unfortunately RCI has now bought them and they are called 7Across.  I do not know how their inventory in the UK is these days, but it may be worth checking.  I also used SFX to trade into London, and they also had other UK inventory.  I am a member of UKRE (United Kingdom Resort Exchange) which only trades UK for UK weeks and have gotten some good exchanges through them.

We liked the canal boat exchanges as well as the exchanges into historic properties that were converted into timeshares.


----------

